

IOS 4.01, iPad 3.2.1 Released - donohoe
http://9to5mac.com/node/19701

======
vegashacker
Any word on a fix to the "accidentally hang up with your cheek while talking
on the phone" issue?

~~~
gnok
The release notes themselves don't have any mention of a fix to the proximity
sensor, but I see conflicting reports of "its fixed!" and "its still there" on
blogs all around. I guess it will be at least a day before people start to
notice any difference.

------
siculars
Any word on how this functions on older 3g and 3gs hardware? I've been waiting
to upgrade my 3g due to reports of severe slowness on 3g+ios4.

~~~
hop
I upgraded my 3g to iOS4 and its barely functioning, constant hangups - do not
recommend upgrade. Very highly recommend the iPhone 4 though.

~~~
darklighter3
I have also experienced extreme slowness with ios 4 on 3G. Clearing the safari
cache and restarting made things quite a bit faster - but still slower than
ios 3.

~~~
shajith
I remember some reports on Twitter saying a backup-and-restore helped with 3G
slowness on iOS4. Worth a shot?

~~~
bensummers
Didn't work for me.

------
hswolff
Hallelujah. The iPad update has dramatically improved my iPad's Wi-Fi
reception. Thank Zeus.

~~~
prawn
Was about to ask. Even if I'm a couple of metres from my router, my iPad can't
reliably hold a connection for longer than a couple of pages while browsing.
Then I have to exit to the settings, switch wifi off and on and try again -
happens x0 times a night and drives me nuts!

~~~
prawn
Updated my iPad and the wi-fi problems persist. Very frustrating.

------
jmatt
579.3 MB download to make a small software fix to:

 _Improves the formula to determine how many bars of signal strength to
display_

Really? Seems like a bit of a waste. I can only hope there is more to this
update.

~~~
cmelbye
I don't think iPhone's updates work like Android's updates. Each update is the
full firmware, so it's going to be large regardless of what they actually
changed. I believe that Android only downloads things that changed and need to
be updated.

------
cardmagic
This update failed and left my phone unusable. Had to restore and resync from
scratch.

------
aresant
There's also an emerging BlueTooth issue with the iPhone 4 - suprised this
hasn't been picked up more.

I know from my own personal experience (I've owned every iPhone, this is the
only one wiht issues) and the growing complaints:

[http://www.google.com/search?q=iphone+4+bluetooth+issue&...](http://www.google.com/search?q=iphone+4+bluetooth+issue&rls=com.microsoft:en-
us&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&startIndex=&startPage=1)

~~~
ronnier
My iPhone 4 also has two additional issues:

1) The compass points about 90 degrees the wrong way

2) When I plug my phone into my car's auxiliary input and use the phone to
make calls, it broadcasts my voice over the speakers, as if it were a
microphone. My iPhone 3G didn't do this.

Anybody else have these issues?

~~~
glhaynes
Does your compass consistently point 90 degrees the wrong way? I just realized
I haven't tested the compass on my 4, but on my 3GS, the compass worked fine
_except_ when I was in the car; then, it consistently pointed 90 degrees the
wrong way. And 99% of the instances in which I want to know my direction is in
the car. Grrrrr.

~~~
ronnier
It seems to consistently point the wrong way, but not always 90 degrees.
Sometimes it's 180 (talk about confusing). Right now it's off by 180 degrees
while sitting in my office.

Also, when I open the compass application it prompts me with a "Compass
Interference" message.

As a side note, I haven't had any of the reception problems.

~~~
datasink
I had issues with the compass in my 3GS. At some point I tried to use it to
navigate my way back from some convoluted hiking trails. I realized the
compass was off just as the battery died in the phone. And the sun began to
set.

~~~
dugmartin
At least then you knew which way was West.

------
c00p3r
Repeating 'XP with Vista' story? ^_^

------
adamilardi
STOP THE PRESSES

